
PgElevator - leonardopriori
Dissatisfied with pgAdmin, we started to develop a new frontend for PostgreSQL as part of Google&#x27;s &quot;Angular Attack&quot; hackathon. 
We would love to have your feedback on it. We are planning on open sourcing it on the following days.<p>Hackathon&#x27;s Project Page:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.angularattack.com&#x2F;entries&#x2F;1965-elevador10<p>Screencast: 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;BzSVDTjphVQ
======
wayn3
PgElevator should be the name of a chatbot that gives personalized Paul
Graham-esque advice in exchange for your elevator pitch.

~~~
schappim
That's what I initially thought this was!

------
bigato
Playing devil's advocate here, but why should I waste my time on it if the
source code is not even available yet? Please make a 0.1 minimal release with
clear and easy installation instructions and show me the code, and I'll be
interested. But yeah, looks nice and usable. Hope it succeeds, since pgAdmin4
is taking too long to have any kind of public release.

------
herbst
Looks nice. A honest question tho, why? What is the use case for such tools? I
usually don't want to have non-techs messing around in the DB and for me
personally i don't see a benefit to the command line (i actually assume to be
able to do way less than on the command line)

~~~
leonardopriori
If you have great experience and knowledge in command line tools, I believe
using psql is a good way to go. Psql is a great tool, but I also would like a
better gui.

